# 1/12 Scale Nautilus Salon



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Started this last month.


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks awesome so far- looking forward to seeing the progress on this project.

-David


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice, keep up the good work, can't wait to see more photo's!

Lars


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

That is some amazing work. Thanks for showing it to us.

Can you tell me something about the materials that you are using?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Sheet styrene, bass wood, epoxy putty, Sculpey, Bondo, brass nails as rivets and Alumilite slow set resin.

Also, some 3/4" quarter round molding.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

This is fantastic, you are a talented scratch builder! =)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You _nailed _that table! Case. Whatever it is!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Damn, that's impressive!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks. The only parts that I didn't make are all those gray spindles on the specimen table. Those are 3D printed by a friend.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Wasn't happy with the ottomans, so I'm remaking them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks like a cookie!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

John P said:


> Looks like a cookie!


I was thinking it looked like a Hostess Ding Dong. :grin2:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You found bottles I see.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, found some in the jewelry stuff at Hobby Lobby. Still looking for some smaller ones, though. May just have to turn some and cast them in clear resin.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Iris control.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:surprise:!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Painted settee.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Excellent work so far! Following this one closely, as I'm soon starting on a large scale Nautilus submarine build.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is one amazing build. Just gorgeous.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice organ!
(Oh, I can't tell you how many times I've heard that in my life!)


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice job, Mr. President.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Magnificent!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Printed a brownish decal and traced the lines with Pentel gold gel pen


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Forward Salon.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks good. Is it made from Solder?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Looks good. Is it made from Solder?


Yes, going to make resin castings.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the scale reference - it seemed life size in the photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

All I can day is WOW!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I hope those books are the large print editions!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Here's the ones for the lower shelf. They get glued to balsa wood blocks.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Lots of work for something you can barely see. LOL


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Working out the best sized openings for viewing. Eventually it will look like a painted wall with framed art.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Impressive!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The top section of my 20K display is 99% complete.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I don't have the words. This is so incredibly impressive.


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

I was at Walt Disney World in... 1974? They had a display of a Nautilus model. It may have been THE Nautilus model. Dunno. But it was displayed kind of like that with a lamp that made it look like it was underwater. This looks similar.

Gorgeous, and well done, of course.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Sawed out some steps.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

BEYOND, ; "WOWZERS!!!" ;-)

Bubba The Senile-1 123 ;-)


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic! I've been following this since the beginning. The amount of detail is mind-boggling. At a length of 200 feet (discussion at nautilus submarine), the Nautilus at 1/12th scale would be 16.67 feet long. I was at Disneyland in 75 and they had the 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea ride where you go inside the Nautilus and ride around a small 'lake'. Sadly, it's gone now (although there's one in Japan).


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Here's the first look at the LED strip lighting. I should be able to filter, block and spotlight different areas once I'm finished and all the fragile stuff gets moved in. Next year maybe? LOL


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

All the parts made so far are temporarily in place. I'm having one of those "How in the hell did I get this far?" moments.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Last of the gauges that don't really do anything.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure if this was supposed to be painted metal that has rusted or painted clay with worn areas. Guess the paint job's the same either way.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Added a blue filter.










Pretty good match, I think.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's a stunning detail! :surprise:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Admiral Fitzroy's Barometer.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Had to do a lot of guesswork, but I think it'll do.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Fountain


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Starting a little facial surgery.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Once I started thinking about sculpting a Nemo figure, it became obvious I had left something out.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I may have to trim the Wyatt Earp mustache back a bit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I see what you mean. It needs a more rounded shape and less Earp to match Mason's face. ?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Made the beard a bit too fluffy also.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

A little beard trim and some hair.


----------

